# Bull nose bit set at Amazon, $37.37



## caliban (Apr 30, 2008)

Amazon has a Woodline USA WL-2013 6-Piece 1/2-Inch Shank Bullnose Set

for $37.37 shipped.

I can't post a link, sorry, you'll have to do a search.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi caliban
Here's a link 
Nice set and at good price but I don't get the bearing on the bit...they are abit far back from the cutter...for my liking...

http://www.amazon.com/Woodline-WL-2...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1214158640&sr=1-1

============


caliban said:


> Amazon has a Woodline USA WL-2013 6-Piece 1/2-Inch Shank Bullnose Set
> 
> for $37.37 shipped.
> 
> I can't post a link, sorry, you'll have to do a search.


----------

